# Student moving to the UAE



## mideastmax (May 16, 2011)

I am an American student moving to the UAE. I was wondering if there was an expat community, or even a place an American can go if he/she wishes to get a little taste of home (burger, beer, baseball, etc). I was also wondering what the best place to live is. I will be in Sharjah for the second half of my year there, but for the first six months I want to explore one of the other emirates. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## RedPen (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, are you still here??


----------

